# Newbie to forum, Iron help please



## silkyuk9 (May 23, 2006)

Hi there.

Just joined this community so i hope i get plenty of help and advise with my question.

I am a 21 handicapper and have a set of Callaway X14 irons, i'm not really comfortable with these irons and i'm looking to swap over to another set of irons. The problem i find is that when ever i visit a store, American Golf for instance and say i'm looking for a set to suit me, they usually try to sell the most expensive set THEY have rather than a set to suit my handicap, or a set that is easy to use or a set that is very popular for high handicappers.

So my question to you folks is, what reccomendations do you have for a 21 handicapper who is gradually coming down, lost 2 strokes this year. 

I'm a lefty and 5 foot 7, if that makes any difference, i wouldn't say im a long hitter and don't really pay much attention to yardage charts but saying that i would use a 7 iron from the 150 marker. I tened to hit the longer irons with a slice to the left but my 8,9, pw,sw, gw are straightish. 

Really any advice would be appreciated on new irons, but im not looking at spending the kind of money on a set of X18's say. 

Cheers guys.


----------



## dblcorona (May 16, 2006)

Those are nice irons. Maybe it's just a matter of getting them fit to you. Not saying your short but 5' 7" isn't that tall. It might be just a matter of getting the irons shortened an inch or 2. A few lessons would probably sort out the slice problem too. 

Spend the money on lessons. Don't blame the equipment


----------



## Spider John (May 7, 2006)

Yep, took the words right out of my mouth!! Good idea to get them fitted properly - talk to your local pro & he'll be able to help ... If you keep knocking shots off your handicap like you are at present, you'll soon see the benefit!! Good luck:thumbsup:


----------

